# Replace post anchor



## reneebri90 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a deck post with a rusted post anchor. Is there a product out there that I can add on to replace the anchor without replacing the post. The post in not rotten in any way. Or is there a brace/anchor brace I can add?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most are easily replaced. What you chose would depend on the setup you have. Post a picture.
Ron


----------



## reneebri90 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is the picture. I think. I had a hard time figuring this out.

Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can use one of the Simpson brackets. Just go to a local lumber yard or one of the Borgs. This bracket is bolted to the ground. You'll need to remove the old bracket while supporting the structure above. The nut might come off and the threaded section might be useful. If not you'll need to remove the rod and insert another device. Look through a few deck books for the details. If any of this is uncertain, hire someone, you could hurt yourself.
Ron


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

This post is pretty old, but I gave you some sketches of what you should do to remove the post and replace the anchor.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)




----------

